# Removing swirls from interior trims



## Yulee (Jul 23, 2018)

Has anyone got any tips on removing swirls from black glossy interior trims. 

Keep getting "love marks" and dull paint finish after refining stages 

Using 2" microfiber pad with CarPro clear cut/rupes yellow with yellow fine, then white pad with CarPro easanse. 

Never machined trim so any tips or help would be great 

Thanks


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

I always used an AIO glaze type product (AF Tripple, AD Euphoria) which will fill light swirls and gloss the trims up. Its faster and easier then hand polishing with compound & polish.


----------



## Yulee (Jul 23, 2018)

A&J said:


> I always used an AIO glaze type product (AF Tripple, AD Euphoria) which will fill light swirls and gloss the trims up. Its faster and easier then hand polishing with compound & polish.


Thanks for the reply. Do.you suggest to machine it or hand machine with AF polish?


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Well if you can machine polish then I suggest you machine polish with Carpro essence. 

Machine polishing will always perform better then hand polishing sooooooo...yeah...

You could also glaze the trim...Britemax black max is IMO the best filling glaze Ive used while leaving a perfect finish but really has to be used with machine for best results.


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

For interior as A&J said All in One is perfect for them, otherwise get a nano polisher and it'll be far easier.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I've used bilt hamber cleanser Polish on my interior trims and it's worked very well

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

For those suggesting a good AIO for the trim, how are you applying it to intricate areas, like around volume nobs? And what do you do about all the dust?!


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Fairtony said:


> For those suggesting a good AIO for the trim, how are you applying it to intricate areas, like around volume nobs? And what do you do about all the dust?!


I use a ladies large makeup brush for dust around the knobs and brilliant for doing infotainment centre screens too.
They are the softest brush ever and perfectly safe for all your delicate areas ( Oooh errr!)
Best thing is they can be had for coppers.

Harry


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

westerman said:


> I use a ladies large makeup brush for dust around the knobs and brilliant for doing infotainment centre screens too.
> They are the softest brush ever and perfectly safe for all your delicate areas ( Oooh errr!)
> Best thing is they can be had for coppers.
> 
> Harry


I mean how do I apply an AIO to fiddly areas, like around a volume button, and work it in? And surely white dust/residue will go everywhere when I buff away.


----------



## New2Bubbles (Aug 19, 2017)

I have the same issue on the gear surround. It's a shame they don't do a pre cut protection film for the piano black trim. I will give the BH Cleanser Polish a go on the finishing pad


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

A&J said:


> Well if you can machine polish then I suggest you machine polish with Carpro essence.
> 
> Machine polishing will always perform better then hand polishing sooooooo...yeah...
> 
> You could also glaze the trim...Britemax black max is IMO the best filling glaze Ive used while leaving a perfect finish but really has to be used with machine for best results.


I can also vouch for Britemax Black Max if your looking to mask the swirls, has pretty good filling capabilities imo


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Christian6984 said:


> I can also vouch for Britemax Black Max if your looking to mask the swirls, has pretty good filling capabilities imo


Black max is a light abrasive and contains no fillers. Been said many times by the company rep on here.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Brian1612 said:


> Black max is a light abrasive and contains no fillers. Been said many times by the company rep on here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


well that's a surprise, didn't know that


----------

